# [SOLVED] Problem Port Forwarding with Asus RT-AC66U



## rutang5 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi Folks,

Hoping someone might have some suggestions. I recently replaced a DIR-655 D-Link router which was having multiple issues dropping the connection (and trouble re-establishing the connection with my cable modem on reboot). I read a ton of reviews and it looked like the Asus RT-AC66U router was pretty reliable and highly rated, so I picked one up.

In any case, the network connection is working great now, but for some reason *port forwarding does not appear to work* for Windows Remote Desktop (port 3389). This port forwarding was working fine with the old D-Link DIR-655 (when it connected to the network, that is) so I don't think this is a problem with my Windows Firewall or anything. In any case, here is the screen shot of the setup within the router:

Gyazo - 3137fc124af5986cca1b292cd19a1175.png

When I go to check to see if the port is open, it shows up as "closed" for port 3389 and I am unable to connect outside of my network using remote desktop. It also shows up in the port forwarding log:

Gyazo - beacd8ac7340006145a0d7cadf73121f.png

However, it is clearly not working since I can't connect and an outside scan of my public IP shows no open ports:

Gyazo - 2d5273e0e60cfd5ac3a501dbee5c305b.png

Does anyone have any thoughts? So far I have tried disabling the Asus Firewall (no help), disabling DMZ (no help), disabling Windows Firewall (no help), adding my static computer IP to DMZ (no help), and other miscellaneous things. When replacing, I unhooked the DIR-655 and hooked up the new RT-AC66U in exactly the same way.

Any advice or suggestions for troubleshooting would be much appreciated! I'm happy to post new settings pages or relay information as needed if anyone has any initial thoughts on this.

Best,

Rutang5

(Other Details Below):

Router: Asus RT-AC66U
Computer Trying to Connect To: Static IP, 192.168.0.110
Service: Bright House / Roadrunner (ugh)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Professor
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Win32 Adapter V9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-75-71-53-DA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connectio
n
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 30-85-A9-9A-8E-A0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::cdd4:205c:d0a2:bebc%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.110(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 238060969
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-4A-60-52-30-85-A9-9A-8E-A0

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 65.32.5.111
65.32.5.112
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{757153DA-233A-45AD-85C6-C40DEC738EEE}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{ED65649D-50FC-413A-ADEC-359736B854B7}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## rutang5 (Sep 6, 2014)

*Re: Problem Port Forwarding with Asus RT-AC66U*

As a follow up, here are the tracert results to Yahoo.com:

Tracing route to yahoo.com [206.190.36.45]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms RT-AC66U [192.168.0.1]
2 * * * Request timed out.
3 7 ms 8 ms 7 ms ten0-7-0-0.orld12-ser2.bhn.net [72.31.194.163]
4 29 ms 9 ms 10 ms ten0-9-0-3.orld71-car2.bhn.net [71.44.61.70]
5 10 ms 11 ms 11 ms 72-31-188-136.net.bhntampa.com [72.31.188.136]
6 8 ms 26 ms 8 ms 4.68.70.153
7 * * * Request timed out.
8 * * * Request timed out.
9 82 ms 77 ms 77 ms ae-7-7.ebr3.Dallas1.Level3.net [4.69.134.21]
10 * * * Request timed out.
11 * * * Request timed out.
12 * * * Request timed out.
13 * * * Request timed out.
14 * * * Request timed out.
15 77 ms 77 ms 78 ms ae-24-52.car4.Seattle1.Level3.net [4.69.147.166]

16 119 ms 89 ms 88 ms YAHOO-INC.car4.Seattle1.Level3.net [4.79.106.26]

17 92 ms 117 ms 100 ms ae-7.pat1.gqb.yahoo.com [216.115.96.45]
18 93 ms 91 ms 91 ms ae-1.msr2.gq1.yahoo.com [66.196.67.3]
19 93 ms 90 ms 91 ms xe-11-3-1.clr1-a-gdc.gq1.yahoo.com [67.195.1.195
]
20 93 ms 93 ms 100 ms UNKNOWN-67-195-1-X.yahoo.com [67.195.1.251]
21 92 ms 92 ms 93 ms po-14.bas1-7-prd.gq1.yahoo.com [206.190.32.23]
22 91 ms 91 ms 92 ms ir1.fp.vip.gq1.yahoo.com [206.190.36.45]

Trace complete.


----------



## rutang5 (Sep 6, 2014)

*Re: Problem Port Forwarding with Asus RT-AC66U*

Update: replaced the ASUS RT-AC66U with a Netgear N600 router. Port forwarding is now working correctly. 

Good luck to any others trying to set up port forwarding on the ASUS. What a mess.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Problem Port Forwarding with Asus RT-AC66U*

Glad you worked it out. Thanks for the update.


----------

